# My 10G tank...hix



## Ziki (Sep 28, 2009)

Plz, help me...I brought 3 tiger barbs at petco and a chinese algae eater, and a cat fish. 2 week later, the chinese algae eater fight w/ the catfish and catfish die. A couple day later, all my tiger barbs died. I don't even know why. I test the water at LFS and the water is fine. And this is not the first time my fish died, they died many time already and i don't even know why? any suggestion? is it cuz i don't have lived plants? or i don't have heater for the tank? I really don't want to give up, help plz


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

What temperature is the tank? What temperature is the room?

Are you letting the tank cycle before you put fish in?

Charlie


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds like your tank was not ready for fish. The tank should be set up, add plants asap, keep testing for ammonia once it shows up then wait then till the nitrites show up, then when ammonia and nitrites are 0 and you have nitrates add a couple fish only. Keep testing the water for ammonia and nitrites and then after a couple weeks add a couple more. Also the chinese algae eater is not a good choice as they get big and fight with other fish. The Tiger Barbs and Corys are good choices as they are usually healthy. About 6 barbs would be ok in the tank and they will not bother the Corys, but will spend their time chasing each other. Don't give up and read all you can. Fo not overfeed!!!!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Try switching to a better fish store. Petco usually has no one there who knows fish and their selection is representative of that.
Frankly, that was tooo many fish to start a tank. 3-4 tiger barbs for a month would be a good start. 
Also, be warned that stores like PetCo prey on people. They have a TON of products that are completely useless. Other products advertise the need is greater than it really is. For example, fish dont need fed 3 times a day (depending on species). 

Regardless, its going to take some time and effort to get the hang of an aquarium. if PetCo is your only option, arm yourself with knowledge before going in and listening to them/buying anything. If you find a PetCo or any store with a good fish person, support them!


----------



## Ziki (Sep 28, 2009)

this is another tank that i have, if anyone have any suggestion, plz let me know








i have this tank for a week already. i have 3 of the orange fish (forget the name) and 3 Zebra Danio. I really don't know how much do i need to feed them and should i add more fish? one of them got hurt cuz i wasn't careful when i place them in the tank...as u can see below, what you i do?


----------



## Ziki (Sep 28, 2009)

i got these fish from local fish store...i set the heat at 78F...i'm still wondering why my fish intend to stay at the surface of water instead of swim down after i put the heat in there


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

Danios are pretty much surface/mid level swimmers. They like to stay higher up. The orange fish are the glo zebra danios which are genetically modified.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

You should raise the level of the water if you have live plants. The waterfall effect from that type of filter will off the CO2 in your water and starve the plants of the CO2 they need.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

The Chinese Algae Eater will eventually stop eating algae and will prey on your other fish. They'll attach to the fish and eat the protective slimecoat.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are some articles to read so that you can learn about aquariums.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html

http://beginneraquarist.petfish.net/Beginner%20Aquarist/Home.html

http://www.rexgrigg.com/

It would also be a good idea for you to read all the stickies at the beginning of each forum. Good luck.

BTW - you need way more plants.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I would upgrade to at least a 20 gallon long if you want to stick with tiger barbs. Nothing really can go with them UNLESS you have a large enough shoal that they feel safe and have a big enough footprint to swim in. Any bottom dwellers are fine such as corydoras, or other little catfishes, as in 2-3" inches.


----------

